# Goodmans Camera



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Goodmans G-Shot 3022FT. 4x Digital zoom. 3 Megapixels.*

This seems to be a great camera for 'normal' use,,,,,, _but_ I have trouble with Macro & Close up stuff for Auction sites & forums etc.

The camera _does _have Macro setting,,,, but I can't get decent images.

I have tried using a 'home-made' light box etc,,,,

all to noah vale !?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Do I need 'basic' information ?

Do I need specific information for this camera ?

I don't want to buy another camera,,,,, but I will if I really have to,,, and can afford one.

all suggestions appreciated.

thanks folks


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Is it a zoom? The important thing to remember is don't use the zoom when you've got the camera set to macro, it'll bugger things up. What sorts of problems are you having? Try using natural light outdoors and have a go with a tripod.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

What i would try doing is shoot in normal mode and then crop it after on the PC or try shooting further away from the subject when in Macro mode.

I dont know much about Goodmans camera's so cant blame that but it wouldnt supprise me if it was sadly


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help folks,

*MATTBEEF: * I will certainly try cropping (I use Photoshop 7) but with what little I do know - I can't see this helping. As you suggest it - i'll try it (otherwise - why ask ?)

Goodmans ain't great, at anything, but cameras arn't at the top of my Priority list, so I didn't go for anything better at the time _(but as usual there are far better stuff available now, at half the price !)_

*BLACKandGOLD:* It does have a Zoom, & I didn't know about _not_ using it for Macro. I'll definitely turn it down when I test it out soon.

Problems: just can't get a clear picture when in close -up,,,, hence Macro.

I see some fabulous images on these pages,,,, & I know that they arn't all done on super duper cameras !

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I made a lightbox (or a couple of them) & tried flouro,,, normal bulbs,,, MR1116 (low wattage) etc etc,,,, which might help a little (as opposed to the camera flash), but still get blurred images.

Am about to test out your suggestions now - 'watch' this space -->


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

I turned Zoom right down.

I picked something with a bit of writing, to compare things - so chose a Bluetooth EarSet.

I held the camera about 7 inches away,,,,,, any closer was even more blurred.

I have the camera set at HIGHEST Definition (please don't read HD into that ?!)

You can see just how bad things are,,,,,

does this help you to help me ?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

furkin - it might say macro on it but if that's the result from 7" away then it aint workin or aint very good? 3megapixels is very old tech so something a bit more up to date might be needed?

Set the camera in normal mode & put it on a tripod - also if there is a self timer use that to take the picture as pressing the shutter can cause more blur

Don't get worried about how close you are or how big the pic looks in the viewfinder as you can always crop it as someone said

If you can fill the viewfinder like this one you are plenty close enough!










HTH ... Paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I know its only a 3 MP camera camera but i think your camera might be faulty if its taking pictures like that


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> I know its only a 3 MP camera camera but i think your camera might be faulty if its taking pictures like that


mmmmmmmmmmm, too old to be returned,,,,,,,,,,,,,, rest of it seems o.k.

have been running through the set-up again,,, might have got it slightly better,,,,, but still no good.

may have to have it looked at,,,, or get a cheap 'n just for close-ups !

*Have written twice to Goodmans,,,,, totally ignored - won't bother with the brand again*


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

As I'm disabled (limited funds) I really didn't want to buy another camera,,,,,

but if mine won't do Macro, then i'll _have _to consider something else,,, but what ?

Can anyone suggest a reasonably priced camera for macro work ? _(if there's a camera out there that is great at Macro, but garbage at others - it might suit my purpose !)_

thanks again


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

furkin said:


> As I'm disabled (limited funds) I really didn't want to buy another camera,,,,,
> 
> but if mine won't do Macro, then i'll _have _to consider something else,,, but what ?
> 
> ...


I would suggest going the second-hand route and getting a camera from a camera manufacturer; independent camera shops often have a second-hand section, and will be able to advise which cameras have good macro facilities.

If you can find an oldish Canon or Nikon Coolpix going for not too much money you'll be on the right track; my old 4MP Coolpix 4100 takes excellent macro pictures:










Assuming you want pictures for a computer or a 6x4 print, not blown up to A3 size!

-- Tim


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I know its an obvious question and I hate to be the one to ask, but, you are changing the camera to Macro mode prior to taking the shot? Some cameras will reset back out of macro after each shot as well, so that may be worth looking at.

To take a picture in Macro first turn the camera on, then look for a button with a picture of a flower or similar. Press this button once to enter macro mode (pressing more than once may cause it to cycle back out of macro).


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

is that where you go swimming in Egypt - In de nile ?

or North African 'house' music - indi nile ?

sorry mate,,,,,,,,,,,,,
















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

your piccy is great,,,, as are most of 'em in these pages,,,,, that's why i thought I'd put the post.

All I want to do is images for forums, e-bay, www site etc,,,, nuthin' great or massive.

I'll certainly look out for the models you mention, & thanks Tim for your suggestions.

Baz


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

feenix said:


> I know its an obvious question and I hate to be the one to ask, but, you are changing the camera to Macro mode prior to taking the shot? Some cameras will reset back out of macro after each shot as well, so that may be worth looking at.
> 
> To take a picture in Macro first turn the camera on, then look for a button with a picture of a flower or similar. Press this button once to enter macro mode (pressing more than once may cause it to cycle back out of macro).


Thanks Feenix,

Mine has a slider switch with 3 settings.

I think they are _(can't quite make out images on the case):_

1/ A *mountain* ?! I assume is extreme 1 = for furthest distance

2/ A *person* ?! I assume is intermediate = Portraits

3/ A *flower*. Which is the other extreme ie: Macro.

I usually slide the switch from top to bottom, just to make sure its in place (or maybe it isn't - but its not for the want of trying !)

thanks again


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

^


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

From what you are describing, and the sample picture you've shown I'd have to say it sounds as if the camera may be faulty. Although you don't have the highest resolution possible, you should still be able to take a picture good enough for web posting.

If you do have to buy another then I'd suggest you still don't waste a lot of money on the latest model if funds are tight. Try and pick up an older model Fuji-finepix. Even the older models, with around 2 megapix, should take photographs of a good enough quality, and can be picked up at a reasonable price from Ebay.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

feenix said:


> From what you are describing, and the sample picture you've shown I'd have to say it sounds as if the camera may be faulty. Although you don't have the highest resolution possible, you should still be able to take a picture good enough for web posting.
> 
> If you do have to buy another then I'd suggest you still don't waste a lot of money on the latest model if funds are tight. Try and pick up an older model Fuji-finepix. Even the older models, with around 2 megapix, should take photographs of a good enough quality, and can be picked up at a reasonable price from Ebay.


Thanks for your thoughts,,,,,

I think the Goodmans must have been faulty from the get-go.

As photography hasn't been on the top (or even near) of my priority list, I have no idea about cameras.

I obviously recall the great brands (which people brag about) but it isn't for me.

I'll look for the Fuji-Finepix & a couple of others mentioned here,,,,,,, & take the plunge,,,,

thanks again


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that your macro setting is not working....

In some cameras, setting macro physically moves some lens components forward, moving the focussing range closer; in others a 'close up' lens is moved into place behind the lens rear element. This is rarely true macro, which is defined as capable of reproducing life size, rather it's 'close up'

What you could try is reproducing this effect from the front, that is, put the camera on one of those little table top tripods, I've seen them in the pound shops, and hold a magnifying (convex) lens in front of the camera lens. This is how we used to get closeups with film cameras, without buying a specialist macro lens.

If you have a live screen on the back of the camera you'll see the difference as you hold the lens in front of the camera lens.

Effectively it reduces the close focussing distance depening on how 'strong' (curved) the close up lens is; they often used to come numbered 1/2/3 with increasing effects. Of course you can also use two together, and get REALLY close!

Close up lenses are available used (=cheap!) on ebay and can be blu tacked onto the front of those cameras without the threads for the lenses to screw into. Go for the ones from the 'Film Camera' section; they're just the same but sell for less than the 'digital' lenses... look at 330276447191 300263446646 and 300262497854.

Good luck!

Let me know how you get on - it's cheaper and easier than buying another camera!


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

When I am looking at the TFT screen & shift the slider from top to bottom, I can see a definite shift in focal length (!?) I get 3 different views (great,,, good,,, crap) of the same view.

Whilst it _looks_ like the camera/switch is working, it seems that it isn't going far enough into Macro mode !?

After reading Chris's message, I tried using my Sherlock Holmes 3" magnifier to get an idea of 'stick-on-lens' idea.

The result is great _(for a first try)_ ---->










I have no idea what magnification the glass is, but it looks like a couple of cheap test runs on 'make-do' lenses,,,, after all, tis only for indoor stuff etc.

When (if) funds allow - I will go for a camera,,,, but will need to see the macro being used before I buy.

Thanks all for your help, so far.

If you have any more ideas (or cheap camera for sale), feel free to stay in touch.

cheers all


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

,,,, even better using my Number 2 Watch glass ! _((like previous - no lighting other than light from window !))_










thanks all


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Least your up and running now which is the main thing as those pictures are very clear


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorted!

Good result; I hate spending money!


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for your best wishes,,,,,

I'm thinking of making some sort of 'frame/bracket' to sit things in etc.

It'll certainly 'do' till I can get a better camera, if indeed I do now.

kindest regards

Tom


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Your camera goes down to 20cm in Macromode. 7 inches may be just a touch too close.

Page 11

http://www.goodmans.co.uk/content/ug/G-SHO...?language=en-GB


----------

